# Wigwam Travel Trailer



## new2rv (Apr 13, 2006)

I have recently bought a 1974 wigwam travel trailer and know absolutely nothing about it, and have been unable to find anything about it and have run out of places to look... I have googled it every way it can be googled and keep coming to dead end.  At this poing any information I can receive would be helpful.  So if anyone can tell me where to look, or if you have one and can tell me information, anything...  Thanks in advance! :question:


----------



## turnipbwc (Apr 13, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Welcome to the forum......I tried to find something for you and found nothing. Looks like you will have to keep looking. I never heard of wigwam before so I don't figure there were a lot of them made. 
Good Luck, 
Ray


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 13, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

There must be a plate on the side of the trailer or frame with more info on it than you have provided.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Apr 13, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

If you can find the vin plate and it has the town where it was manufactured then I would contact their chamber of commerce and someone there should be able to lead you to some information.


----------



## new2rv (Apr 13, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Thanks I believe it said it was made somewhere in Tennessee, I just seen the plate this morning... I will give that a try...


----------



## new2rv (Apr 25, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Well I have had no luck in finding any information about this trailer.  I have decided to sell it and buy a Winnebago, at least I know a little something about it and if I don't know it then most likely someone else will...


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 25, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Wig wam went out with the gas crunch of 75.  When gas went to 70 cents a gallon (boy don't you wish now) lots of RV companies went bust.  My father used to sell stuff to RV and Mobilehome Companies and they were on of his accounts.


----------



## new2rv (Apr 27, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Hey thanks for the links, couldnt find any infor on the site, but I did "contact" them, waiting for a response!  I really appreciate it, maybe it will get me somewhere, I will keep posting!


----------



## new2rv (Apr 29, 2006)

Wigwam Travel Trailer

Well I never heard back from anyone that I emailed, again thanks for the links.  I sold the trailer this weekend and now own a 1982 Winnebago Brave!


----------

